# AG up for sale



## spongebob59 (Sep 29, 2018)

https://news.sky.com/story/american-golf-in-the-rough-as-chains-owner-seeks-rapid-sale-11511281


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 29, 2018)

I wonder if that double value trade in is now coming home to roost


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 29, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			I wonder if that double value trade in is now coming home to roost
		
Click to expand...

Getting cause and effect confused. The double value thing was a desperate attempt to generate cash flow. 

Watch out for Mike Ashley. Same as direct Golf & House of Fraser, he'll kid them he's going to buy it until the last minute, let it go into administration, then buy it for a song.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 29, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Getting cause and effect confused. The double value thing was a desperate attempt to generate cash flow.

Watch out for Mike Ashley. Same as direct Golf & House of Fraser, he'll kid them he's going to buy it until the last minute, let it go into administration, then buy it for a song.
		
Click to expand...

Then we'll be able to buy Slazenger and Dunlop crap at AG


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 29, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Then we'll be able to buy Slazenger and Dunlop crap at AG
		
Click to expand...

Direct  Golf stores stock Titleist, Callaway,  Mizuno, TaylorMade etc; in addition to the brands you mention.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Direct  Golf stores stock Titleist, Callaway,  Mizuno, TaylorMade etc; in addition to the brands you mention.
		
Click to expand...

Ping arenâ€™t interested in dealing with them tho (or werenâ€™t) because of way Ashley screwed them over during the take over of direct golf


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Direct  Golf stores stock Titleist, Callaway,  Mizuno, TaylorMade etc; in addition to the brands you mention.
		
Click to expand...

All 3 of them - didn't they have 30-40 before the fertiliser hit the spinny thing..?


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 29, 2018)

Live near a store. Judging by the absence of vehicles in the car park hardly anyone goes there.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 29, 2018)

Which is one reason that I don't think Sports Direct will be  a buyer for AG.

The footfall and return per sq. foot for golf retail outlets is not that attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 29, 2018)

Wouldn't be surprised if no buyer is found

If the experience of AG can't make it pay why would it be any different for new owners. 

It would require a significant change to the business model.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2018)

The AG near to me is a good one. There isn't really an alternative to the for most people. None of the pro shops come close, how could they? If they closed it would be a real blow.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 29, 2018)

Spend your vouchers quickly!


----------



## Jensen (Sep 29, 2018)

Personally I like AG, have always had good service and they have a wide range of quality gear.
Besides the Pro shops, they are the only real presence and provide viable price competition. If they do disappear I think it's a bad thing for the game.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 29, 2018)

Too many of the staff give the impression that they would rather be  anywhere rather than working in the store.

Prices are not particularly competitive and far too much second hand rubbish cluttering some of the stores.

I have shopped there for more years than I care to remember but over the last few years they give the impression of a business that has lost its way.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 29, 2018)

I have shopped at AG since they first opened but have very rarely shopped in one since they stopped being franchise operated.

Last time I was in one (a couple of months ago) they were more expensive than the pro where I play.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

The double value trade in scheme must have hit their margins quite hard..
I traded in a set of Apex irons that were pretty scabby against an Epic driver.
They gave me Â£330 for the irons that I couldn't have sold for Â£200 on eBay..
I handed over Â£109. I bet that haven't sold that set for anything like the value they gave me. Â£150 if they were lucky.
So they took Â£260 for a Â£449 club - no idea how much they pay for them but there ain't much margin in that deal...
They have so much overpriced 2nd hand stock that they're not shifting.


----------



## jusme (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree - they are a 2nd hand store for me and the prices on their stock is a joke. Anyone paying what they are asking for 2nd hand clubs do not know what they are doing or are happy to pay over the odds to get their hands on what they want immediately


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 29, 2018)

jusme said:



			Agree - they are a 2nd hand store for me and the prices on their stock is a joke. Anyone paying what they are asking for 2nd hand clubs do not know what they are doing or are happy to pay over the odds to get their hands on what they want immediately
		
Click to expand...

This in addition to not being that competitively priced for new stock.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2018)

Some of you guys must have really bad examples near you. The Newcastle / Gosforth branch is a genuinely decent shop. It's not perfect but nowhere near the descriptions I'm reading of your examples.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

My nearest DG store (Reading) has closed already. I can see a few AG stores going as part of the selling process. I'm not a huge AG fan aside from some of their clothing but at the end of it all there is peoples livelihoods in danger. As long as Ashley doesn't get it


----------



## Jensen (Sep 29, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			This in addition to not being that competitively priced for new stock.
		
Click to expand...

They do price match, even with online stores. All the items I've bought have been price matched.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 29, 2018)

Jensen said:



			They do price match, even with online stores. All the items I've bought have been price matched.
		
Click to expand...

Just offer the goods at the right price to start with . That is key to successful retailing.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2018)

Jensen said:



			They do price match, even with online stores. All the items I've bought have been price matched.
		
Click to expand...

When did you last shop with em?

I've noticed that they no longer match online, and before that, if they did match they then wouldnt accept gift vouchers


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			When did you last shop with em?

I've noticed that they no longer match online, and before that, if they did match they then wouldnt accept gift vouchers
		
Click to expand...

Sign of a failing buisness when these measures are brought in


----------



## Jensen (Sep 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			When did you last shop with em?

I've noticed that they no longer match online, and before that, if they did match they then wouldnt accept gift vouchers
		
Click to expand...

Bought 2 Under Armour tops beginning of this season ðŸ‘


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 29, 2018)

I found their online service terrific, both my orders were delivered the next day.


----------



## shortgame (Sep 30, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			I wonder if that double value trade in is now coming home to roost
		
Click to expand...

It's interesting and I wondered at the time if that was a desperation move and/or if there was some accounting loop hole they were looking to exploit to boost their financial results perhaps if new investment was needed.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some of you guys must have really bad examples near you. The Newcastle / Gosforth branch is a genuinely decent shop. It's not perfect but nowhere near the descriptions I'm reading of your examples.
		
Click to expand...

we have 5 golf shops in Inverness, 3 owned by the same guys and run by the pro's at them. torvean that doesn't sell clubs, just sh and some cloths.... then the worst... AG. staff terrible, hardly any stock and what they do have is overpriced, even the SH is ridiculously over priced. last time i was in there they had an R7 driver which they wanted Â£170 for, didnt pay that much when i had one new 11 years ago..


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 30, 2018)

I have no love for AG, and wouldnt lose any sleep if they went.
Arent they the owned by the same people who own Online Golf?


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 30, 2018)

As AG [along with most other 'High St.' golf outlets] came to the fore on a wave of new interest in the game...
No surprise with that interest very much on the wane they're struggling...


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I have no love for AG, and wouldnt lose any sleep if they went.
Arent they the owned by the same people who own Online Golf?
		
Click to expand...

Yes,  next day free delivery, very good service


----------



## fundy (Sep 30, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Yes,  next day free delivery, very good service 

Click to expand...

lucky you, waited 9 days for my last delivery and then a jumper was missing when the parcel did arrive


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some of you guys must have really bad examples near you. The Newcastle / Gosforth branch is a genuinely decent shop. It's not perfect but nowhere near the descriptions I'm reading of your examples.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m with this. The Milton Keynes store is pretty good, the staff are friendly and helpful, but I would say that as my son has just started working there and a couple of the other staff play at our club. Prices are not always great, but they price match so can usually get stuff as cheap as elsewhere.


----------



## OOB (Sep 30, 2018)

The local one to me shares its site with the likes of TKMax, M&S, and B&Q. Canâ€™t see how they have ever been able to cover similar rents to these other stores


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2018)

fundy said:



			lucky you, waited 9 days for my last delivery and then a jumper was missing when the parcel did arrive
		
Click to expand...

I ordered through Golf Online , they were excellent, even with returns and refunds.


----------



## jusme (Sep 30, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I ordered through Golf Online , they were excellent, even with returns and refunds.

Click to expand...

golfonline is not the same business as online golf, who are indeed the same business as AG


----------



## fundy (Sep 30, 2018)

thats where i went wrong i ordered tbrough onlinegolf lol, took them 5 or so days to despatch and then via Hermes who took forever


----------



## bigslice (Sep 30, 2018)

shortgame said:



			It's interesting and I wondered at the time if that was a desperation move and/or if there was some accounting loop hole they were looking to exploit to boost their financial results perhaps if new investment was needed.
		
Click to expand...

Someone mentioned months ago , that taking in second clubs at the rate they did increased their stock value, ie how much property they owned. I bebieve this is a ploy bfore they sell the business. They may have done this before


----------



## jusme (Sep 30, 2018)

fundy said:



			thats where i went wrong i ordered tbrough onlinegolf lol, took them 5 or so days to despatch and then via Hermes who took forever
		
Click to expand...

I have given them feedback to the same extent. They take ages to dispatch orders and their response to this was uninspiring. Pay for quick postage or accept the 7-10 days to get it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

I use them sporadically for odds and sods but wouldn't buy clubs there again. I've found their prices aren't as competitive as they once were and that there are usually better bargains on clothing, balls etc online these days and while its nice to have a store to browse around from time to time its perhaps, perhaps the writing has been on the since they did their trade in offers over the last 18 months or so. As was documented on here at the time by a good number it seemed a strange business decision and perhaps one thats coming back to haunt them


----------



## fundy (Sep 30, 2018)

jusme said:



			I have given them feedback to the same extent. They take ages to dispatch orders and their response to this was uninspiring. Pay for quick postage or accept the 7-10 days to get it
		
Click to expand...

or use any of the competitors and get it inside 48 hours almost every time. doesnt take a rocket scientist......

doesnt help they dont respond to messages or keep you informed either


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2018)

jusme said:



			golfonline is not the same business as online golf, who are indeed the same business as AG
		
Click to expand...

My mistake, you are indeed correct, Online Golf it was, attached to AG ,  still a good service  .


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 30, 2018)

bigslice said:



			Someone mentioned months ago , that taking in second clubs at the rate they did increased their stock value, ie how much property they owned. I bebieve this is a ploy bfore they sell the business. They may have done this before
		
Click to expand...

Don't think any buyer would be taken in by this. The first thing they'd do would be to write down the second hand stock to the disposable value. I think it's doubtful whether a buyer will be found. Administration, followed by wholesale branch closures is my guess.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 30, 2018)

Again it seems to be a localised issue....my local AG are great....yes they are not the cheapest but as has been said, will price match. I guess part of the appeal for this particular branch is that they are attached  to a quality open air driving range and are always amenable to me taking clubs out on to the range to have a hit with...but they guys who work there are friendly enough and seemingly unlike other AG employees don't seem to be bored witless/going through the motions. I, for one, would be unhappy to see the closing of this particular branch.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 30, 2018)

I remember them from their first shop in Manchester Road, Warrington when it was originally set up by the Bilton Brothers.  At that time they were called American Golf Discount and were certainly competitive compared to the prices you were paying at professional shops or sports stores but at that time the market was far less competitive.  They dropped the Discount suffix and started to price at MRRP most of the time.  
Saying that, they opened up the door to golf specific high street retail stores in the UK and we have to be thankful to them for that.  
I personally would be sorry to see them go as they're one of the few places you can go into and see most of the manufacturers range of clubs in one place.  
I don't tend to use them these days as I prefer to support my club pro where I can but I think if they do go under, they will be a bigger loss to the market than a lot of people think. 
I would never have got fitted by them as I found that the quality of their fitters varied from store to store.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			Again it seems to be a localised issue....my local AG are great....yes they are not the cheapest but as has been said, will price match. I guess part of the appeal for this particular branch is that they are attached  to a quality open air driving range and are always amenable to me taking clubs out on to the range to have a hit with...but they guys who work there are friendly enough and seemingly unlike other AG employees don't seem to be bored witless/going through the motions. I, for one, would be unhappy to see the closing of this particular branch.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is part of the problem. I have three AG stores within driving distance (Bird Hills, Slough and Camberley) and the service in these stores, especially in terms of club fitting has always been poor in my experience and in Bird Hills in particular, the staff seem very disengaged. If you have a good one locally, and there are clearly some excellent ones, then you lose a useful asset, spoilt by an overall failing brand. I wonder if some could eventually go independent, especially those with ranges attached


----------



## Dasit (Oct 1, 2018)

Be happy to see American golf go under. Sick of them selling old crap at full price to people who don't know better.

Everyone should try to support their local PGA pros


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I wonder if some could eventually go independent, especially those with ranges attached
		
Click to expand...

Very possibly.

One store fairly local to me seems to be absolutely thriving. They provide a great service and with only one exception the staff are superb.

There's also a fantastic range / course / restaurant etc attached, also all thriving.

Located right by a couple of motorways and a dual carriageway linking two towns there's enormous amounts of passing traffic.

It'd be a real shame if it turns into a Sports Direct / Direct Golf situation.

However, I can easily see a couple of other local stores close.  None of which I use as I don't like the service or attitudes of many of the staff (pounce on you the second you enter to give you the hard sell).  I resent this as I generally know what I want/need and am not shy of asking if I need help!

Both sides of the coin right there.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 1, 2018)

Can't believe that giving me a brand new Â£100 wedge in exchange for 9 pieces of worthless metal wasn't a viable business plan 

I hope that all the suppliers saw this coming - hard to believe that the bills will be payed, especially if Ashley gets involved. 

I'm imagining that the good ones will get packaged up in a new vehicle and the others shut down. Sad times for the employees, as golf retail (any retail) is not going well at present.


----------



## Slab (Oct 1, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Can't believe that giving me a brand new Â£100 wedge in exchange for 9 pieces of worthless metal wasn't a viable business plan 

I hope that all the suppliers saw this coming - hard to believe that the bills will be payed, especially if Ashley gets involved.

I'm imagining that the good ones will get packaged up in a new vehicle and the others shut down. Sad times for the employees, as golf retail (any retail) is not going well at present.
		
Click to expand...

Yup it seems like whenever a retail chain is sold to Equity groups, investment groups, trust groups, venture capital groups (delete as required) a few years later it'll collapse

Tough to imagine how they all went from being success stories for decades into loss making once 'money men' get hold of them


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 1, 2018)

Just a quick, off the cuff question. Most people will be sad to see them go, as their pricing was usually very competitive, but they also made life very difficult for club professionals. Is it a bad thing that they appear to be going to the wall?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Just a quick, off the cuff question. Most people will be sad to see them go, as their pricing was usually very competitive, but they also made life very difficult for club professionals. Is it a bad thing that they appear to be going to the wall?
		
Click to expand...

It depends if you have club professionals, we don't, or if their shop is a good one. Paul42 at Seaham GC for example would never need to go to an AG, his pro shop is a cracker. For me where I am, despite all of the clubs in 15-20 miles, the AG near me is by far the best option still. I don't blame the pro's for this, running a shop is a tough business. Not many can afford to hold the stock range that an AG can.

I was in Aberdeen early this year, your most recent stomping ground, and visited Gamola Golf, AG and a driving range at the front near to Aberdeen's ground that had a heck of a shop. The AG was completely outgunned by the other two and that was not taking into account any pro shops which would have to be equally as good to compete. If only everywhere was as well served but then I think Aberdeen is a golfing hotspot.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 1, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Iâ€™m with this. The Milton Keynes store is pretty good, the staff are friendly and helpful, but I would say that as my son has just started working there and a couple of the other staff play at our club. Prices are not always great, but they price match so can usually get stuff as cheap as elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

What's your home club?

And yes, I quite like the MK branch. I met my coach in there, Trevor and I'm at least grateful to them for that


----------



## Smasher (Oct 1, 2018)

It'll be a shame to see it go if it does, they do more for the game than just another store with their sponsored TV events and roadshows.
I still shop there despite the useless service from them recently, e-mail support, a newly opened store and a large one attached to a driving range, all useless! My perseverance with them has nothing whatsoever to do with me getting AG gift cards through work!

I wonder how things will go, i suspect most people new to the game will go to Sports Direct and by Dunlops finest or hit ebay for some 2nd hand tat.
Will Pros stock more brands clubs, doubtful unless the smaller brands start to place their new clubs with them. If that's already happening i don't know why pros don't stock all brands.
I'm guessing we'll see a rise of company fitting events like Titleist Thursdays, i loved mine so that can't be a bad thing.


----------



## fundy (Oct 1, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			What's your home club?

And yes, I quite like the MK branch. I met my coach in there, Trevor and I'm at least grateful to them for that 

Click to expand...

Trevor Jones? Nice guy and a decent coach, you wont go wrong there


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 1, 2018)

fundy said:



			Trevor Jones? Nice guy and a decent coach, you wont go wrong there
		
Click to expand...

Yes sir, spot on. My game has improved massively since using him. Can't remember if I've asked you before Fundy, what's your home course?


----------



## fundy (Oct 1, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Yes sir, spot on. My game has improved massively since using him. Can't remember if I've asked you before Fundy, what's your home course?
		
Click to expand...

I was at AVGC but moved out of the area earlier this year, spent many hours practising when Trevor was teaching on the range or short game area


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 1, 2018)

As someone who's new to the game I found the AG at the Trafford Centre to be useful. Having a driving range there and being able to take a load of the second hand clubs and try a bit of everything to see what felt right helped. Â£300 for a full set of Wilson and TM didn't seem bad for what I needed


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 1, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			What's your home club?

And yes, I quite like the MK branch. I met my coach in there, Trevor and I'm at least grateful to them for that 

Click to expand...

I play at Leighton Buzzard GC. Iâ€™ve not met Trevor but Iâ€™m sure he is still attached to them, my lad was talking about him the other week, as he was giving him a bit of advice.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 2, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			I play at Leighton Buzzard GC. Iâ€™ve not met Trevor but Iâ€™m sure he is still attached to them, my lad was talking about him the other week, as he was giving him a bit of advice.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, that's a course I haven't played yet, despite living only 5 miles away, I've heard it's lovely.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 2, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Nice, that's a course I haven't played yet, despite living only 5 miles away, I've heard it's lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Was in really good nick at the start of the season. Being honest, some of the fairways have suffered in the heat this summer, still trying to recover, but th egreens are still great and the course itself still good. Happy to sign you in as a guest. Can't do owt for the next two weekends, but PM me if you want to come down some time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

At a loose end today so wandered to Bird Hills AG store. Look like it was closing down as there was hardly any stock in, especially brands and very little stock from the big names especially in the bags which were either Fazer, Wilson or Callaway. No clothing except their own Palm Grove range. Looked a very sorry place.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 3, 2018)

Very sad, I really hope they stay around. After all more competition only benefits us, the consumer


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2018)

It would be bad to see the end of AG. Without it where do you go to try a variety of brands. Pro shops near me stock one and most stock the same brand. Where do you go for a selection of shoes or clothing brands. Where do you go if your pro shop 8s ridiculously expensive as some are. DG is all but gone (though sports direct do appear to be rebranding and opening new stores) so without AG the selection for a large number of golfers will plummet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

I guess itâ€™s two things 

Most people are going to the online route to purchase things so AG is the same as all the other retailers that are struggling. Seems a lot of people use them to try clubs then go elsewhere for a fitting 

The double trade in thing and people milking it - people were just buying up cheap sets from eBay then exchanging for brand new from AG which left AG with a lot of really poor second hand stuff - didnâ€™t seem a sensible business model at the time 

I not sure how much of an affect it would have if they did disappear. I guess it would affect the nomad golfer more


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess itâ€™s two things

Most people are going to the online route to purchase things so AG is the same as all the other retailers that are struggling. Seems a lot of people use them to try clubs then go elsewhere for a fitting

The double trade in thing and people milking it - people were just buying up cheap sets from eBay then exchanging for brand new from AG which left AG with a lot of really poor second hand stuff - didnâ€™t seem a sensible business model at the time

I not sure how much of an affect it would have if they did disappear. I guess it would affect the nomad golfer more
		
Click to expand...

Why the nomad golfer. My pro shop stocks only I brand of clubs, a little clothing and ball brands I do not use. The AG in Peterborough is where I buy most of my golf gear


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

GB72 said:



			It would be bad to see the end of AG. Without it where do you go to try a variety of brands. Pro shops near me stock one and most stock the same brand. Where do you go for a selection of shoes or clothing brands. Where do you go if your pro shop 8s ridiculously expensive as some are. DG is all but gone (though sports direct do appear to be rebranding and opening new stores) so without AG the selection for a large number of golfers will plummet.
		
Click to expand...

There is some validity to your point. Even though I had bad service from three AG stores when I was looking to buy clubs, it still gives me a facility to pick a few different clubs and give them a go. I'm lucky that my local range are pretty good at giving me a chance to hit demo models and do get manufacturers in on demo days but for a lot of golfers not interested in going down the custom fit option, it may make it harder to simply hit a club before buying. Again, I'm lucky to have Silvermere nearby so again can try a huge range pretty easily but others aren't. I would always want to try before I buy whether that was off the peg or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Why the nomad golfer. My pro shop stocks only I brand of clubs, a little clothing and ball brands I do not use. The AG in Peterborough is where I buy most of my golf gear
		
Click to expand...

Nomad golfer â€œmoreâ€ because they are the ones without a pro shop who 9 times out of 10 would be able to source what you would like


----------



## fundy (Oct 3, 2018)

plenty of courses with poor, overpriced or no pro shop, will affect many club golfers as well as nomads if AG were to go to the wall


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			plenty of courses with poor, overpriced or no pro shop, will affect many club golfers as well as nomads if AG were to go to the wall
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Good luck to those with a great pro shop with loads of stock and brands to try. Sadly most near me do not fit that bill.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			plenty of courses with poor, overpriced or no pro shop, will affect many club golfers as well as nomads if AG were to go to the wall
		
Click to expand...

Any AG in an area surrounded by those will be thriving on good business but I suspect many will be going online - all their golfer for example seems to be more expensive than - Function 18 or Clubhouse or even Foremost . The last time I went into the one in MK it was empty bar people hitting in the net trying clubs - that seems to be the most popular thing people use AG for - try various clubs


----------



## fundy (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any AG in an area surrounded by those will be thriving on good business but I suspect many will be going online - all their golfer for example seems to be more expensive than - Function 18 or Clubhouse or even Foremost . The last time I went into the one in MK it was empty bar people hitting in the net trying clubs - that seems to be the most popular thing people use AG for - try various clubs
		
Click to expand...

pop in there on a friday afternoon or saturday morning, unless its changed then it does a roaring trade with golfers who are playing locally at the weekend


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			pop in there on a friday afternoon or saturday morning, unless its changed then it does a roaring trade with golfers who are playing locally at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

If it is doing a roaring trade then it would appear to be very much an exception. 

Otherwise why would the business be in the position that it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			pop in there on a friday afternoon or saturday morning, unless its changed then it does a roaring trade with golfers who are playing locally at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

It was a Friday afternoon and also been there Saturdays - pretty empty most days


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe the new owners will cotton onto the fact they are being used souly to test

Â£20 try any club session refunded if you purchase a club..

Where else can you try any model? Charge someone 20 quid might get less time wasters 

But then doing that could drive buisness the other way as how many people try a club.. leave it and think ooo those shoes look good


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2018)

If they sort out the double value trade in, and reshape the business a bit, they still have a place, there is little to no competition on the high street.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 4, 2018)

To my mind AG have several big issues.
Some stores are in big = expensive units. How many big chains in the past 2 years have had rent issues / trying to renegotiate. 
The leases were signed in good times, retail now and more so luxury hobbies are feeling the pinch.

Online - like it or not you have to embrace it, the world is changing and the customer wants convenience. AG donâ€™t do it well. 

Inconsistentcy across the stores. Some are welcoming, well stock with knowledgeable staff 
Others are the complete opposite. 

Over supply.
They have 130 odd stores, itâ€™s way ott in this day and age. 
50 to 60 nationwide with a better website and online service and you will have a chain that could thrive


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 4, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			To my mind AG have several big issues.
Some stores are in big = expensive units. How many big chains in the past 2 years have had rent issues / trying to renegotiate.
The leases were signed in good times, retail now and more so luxury hobbies are feeling the pinch.

Online - like it or not you have to embrace it, the world is changing and the customer wants convenience. AG donâ€™t do it well.

Inconsistentcy across the stores. Some are welcoming, well stock with knowledgeable staff
Others are the complete opposite.

Over supply.
They have 130 odd stores, itâ€™s way ott in this day and age.
50 to 60 nationwide with a better website and online service and you will have a chain that could thrive
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Administration will be the answer. This will reduce / eliminate borrowings, get rid of unviable stores & reduce rents to manageable levels. With club pros unable to carry a big range of stock there is definitely a place in large population areas for a dedicated golf shop.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 4, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Agree with this. Administration will be the answer. This will reduce / eliminate borrowings, get rid of unviable stores & reduce rents to manageable levels. With club pros unable to carry a big range of stock there is definitely a place in large population areas for a dedicated golf shop.
		
Click to expand...

The revised "model" sounds good but in the current climate it's difficult to think of an investor that would take it on.

Big difference between building an operation to the levels suggested and laying one down at 50 - 60 stores from the outset.

Margins are under pressure whilst costs continue to rise and market is not growing significantly.


----------



## Mark1751 (Oct 4, 2018)

Has it been confirmed that they are in trouble then or is it that just because they have been put up for sale that there is speculation? 

I have two near me, Northwick Park outlet and Northolt, Northwick Park is ok and looks a bit untidy but mainly due to the amount of stock they have on the shelves, Northolt is good, always been helpful and is kept tidy with decent knowledgeable staff. 

Where I work in High Wycombe we had a golf shop open up called yes please golf, indecently owned and their second store but that shut down 18 months ago as when ever I went in there was no one there other than staff, prices were higher than AG and online also.

I would be said to see AG go from the high street as I do use them when I need to, but I mainly order online.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 4, 2018)

Letâ€™s be honest, the buying public are to blame with our way of wanting to try then buy at the cheapest elsewhere.
How many saying how sad they will be to see them go buy their stuff at an AG rather than trying In store, then buying online?
I have found AG to be very poor since the days when they were AGD, and for that reason I donâ€™t use them
I understand that not everyone is lucky enough to have a good club pro to deal with or smaller chain of quality golf stores, but  too often people moan about a retailer going but donâ€™t actually buy from that establishment.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mark1751 said:



			Has it been confirmed that they are in trouble then or is it that just because they have been put up for sale that there is speculation?
		
Click to expand...

It's fairly common knowledge that AG can't keep going without more capital being put in, which the current owners are unwilling to provide. The only alternatives are sale, Administration or a Creditors' Voluntary Arrangement


----------



## Mark1751 (Oct 4, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			It's fairly common knowledge that AG can't keep going without more capital being put in, which the current owners are unwilling to provide. The only alternatives are sale, Administration or a Creditors' Voluntary Arrangement
		
Click to expand...

When you say fairly common knowledge, do we have some links to articles saying this. I only ask as I would be interested in reading them.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mark1751 said:



			When you say fairly common knowledge, do we have some links to articles saying this. I only ask as I would be interested in reading them.
		
Click to expand...

Common knowledge in the trade, apparently


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mark1751 said:



			When you say fairly common knowledge, do we have some links to articles saying this. I only ask as I would be interested in reading them.
		
Click to expand...

See the OP in this thread.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			To my mind AG have several big issues.
Some stores are in big = expensive units. How many big chains in the past 2 years have had rent issues / trying to renegotiate.
The leases were signed in good times, retail now and more so luxury hobbies are feeling the pinch.

Online - like it or not you have to embrace it, the world is changing and the customer wants convenience. AG donâ€™t do it well.

Inconsistentcy across the stores. Some are welcoming, well stock with knowledgeable staff
Others are the complete opposite.

Over supply.
They have 130 odd stores, itâ€™s way ott in this day and age.
50 to 60 nationwide with a better website and online service and you will have a chain that could thrive
		
Click to expand...

Your not wrong , I donâ€™t think they need as many shops as they have

Round here we have 4..

Chigwell Iâ€™ll give them because itâ€™s attached to top golf so itâ€™s a good idea for passing trade

Now Dagenham has one which is less than 3 miles from Romford , Romford should be closed down .. the Dagenham one has a range, newly built store (used to be DG) Romford is old and tbh itâ€™s fitting bay is lacking 

Lakeside is awful store. Hidden round back of retail park so u only go there if u want to not exactly passing trade

If I was them Iâ€™d close Romford and lakeside and just focus on Dagenham and Chigwell in my area ..


----------



## User2021 (Oct 4, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Your not wrong , I donâ€™t think they need as many shops as they have

Round here we have 4..

Chigwell Iâ€™ll give them because itâ€™s attached to top golf so itâ€™s a good idea for passing trade

Now Dagenham has one which is less than 3 miles from Romford , Romford should be closed down .. the Dagenham one has a range, newly built store (used to be DG) Romford is old and tbh itâ€™s fitting bay is lacking

Lakeside is awful store. Hidden round back of retail park so u only go there if u want to not exactly passing trade

If I was them Iâ€™d close Romford and lakeside and just focus on Dagenham and Chigwell in my area ..
		
Click to expand...


Lakeside is a truly awful shop.
I drive past it twice a day and would never step foot in it.
Yet due to the location, the rent must be huge.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Letâ€™s be honest, the buying public are to blame with our way of wanting to try then buy at the cheapest elsewhere.
How many saying how sad they will be to see them go buy their stuff at an AG rather than trying In store, then buying online?
I have found AG to be very poor since the days when they were AGD, and for that reason I donâ€™t use them
I understand that not everyone is lucky enough to have a good club pro to deal with or smaller chain of quality golf stores, but  too often people moan about a retailer going but donâ€™t actually buy from that establishment.
		
Click to expand...

a lot of truth in this and unfortunately its the same for many retailers not just Golf stores.

i try and support my locals as much as i can and hardly ever buy online


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Lakeside is a truly awful shop.
I drive past it twice a day and would never step foot in it.
Yet due to the location, the rent must be huge.
		
Click to expand...

When the trade in was on I phoned them for a price and the manager got the arse and said â€œwe need to see them firstâ€ never went in

Never been impressed with them. Romford always been spot on


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			When the trade in was on I phoned them for a price and the manager got the arse and said â€œwe need to see them firstâ€ never went in

Never been impressed with them. Romford always been spot on
		
Click to expand...

Was this on the 7th or 8th set of irons you tried to trade in?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2018)

fundy said:



			Was this on the 7th or 8th set of irons you tried to trade in?
		
Click to expand...

I only traded in 2 sets. One for myself and one being cheeky 

So back in your box


----------



## Jensen (Oct 4, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			When the trade in was on I phoned them for a price and the manager got the arse and said â€œwe need to see them firstâ€ never went in

Never been impressed with them. Romford always been spot on
		
Click to expand...

Well, would you buy a used car without seeing it first?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Well, would you buy a used car without seeing it first?
		
Click to expand...

That wasnâ€™t the idea of the offer though... they could quote a price subject to seeing them 

Like webuyanycar


----------



## moogie (Oct 5, 2018)

Was in a local shop yesterday.
Talking to 2 staff in there.
Not sounding great.
Can't order in anymore from atleast 3 of the top manufacturers.
Limits set.
Only selling stock that's in stores.
Hence big price drop,  "deal of the week",  currently on the M3 and M4 ranges (20% off)
Only off current stock,  not off any custom order,  even if that's what a custom fit dictates you need.
Staff bonuses,  commission,  all but done away with now.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2018)

Stories coming out now that Mike Ashley is on the prowl to hoover up AG


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Stories coming out now that Mike Ashley is on the prowl to hoover up AG
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt surpise me.
 Its not as if he hasnt got where  he is by buying at the top of the market.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 5, 2018)

Oh no, anyone but Fat Ashley


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 6, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Stories coming out now that Mike Ashley is on the prowl to hoover up AG
		
Click to expand...

From where?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			From where?
		
Click to expand...

Sky news, bbc news. Fair few if you google it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 6, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Sky news, bbc news. Fair few if you google it
		
Click to expand...

https://news.sky.com/story/mike-ashley-in-talks-to-retrieve-american-golf-from-bunker-11518002


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Oct 6, 2018)

I'd be sorry to see them disappear completely, my nearest branch is around 15 miles away and I got my Scotty there 2 years ago during the double trade in offer. I found the staff to be helpful and knowledgeable although the odd visit to other stores has shown this to not always been the case. My most recent purchase was online only last week! I used a voucher that I won in my works society comps to get two new pairs of shoes for winter use. Got two pairs of Adidas Boost for Â£100, and despite paying for next working day delivery, they turned up the very next day which was Saturday. Got to admit to being impressed.

That said, if they don't survive then I'll continue to use my home Club pro shop, my Coaches shop and Clubhouse or Golf online depending on what I want/need and the price.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 6, 2018)

Went in today, they had no stock of consumables, balls etc , theyâ€™re struggling


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 6, 2018)

therod said:



			Went in today, they had no stock of consumables, balls etc , theyâ€™re struggling
		
Click to expand...

Having today visited 3 of their stores in the East Midlands I am sorry to say that was exactly my experience. 

Empty displays and clear floor space, not a healthy look.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

therod said:



			Went in today, they had no stock of consumables, balls etc , theyâ€™re struggling
		
Click to expand...

Went to my local one yesterday as that's where the driving range is, had a mooch about the store decent selection of irons, limited option of drivers and fairway woods, putters however I had a huge choice of 1 Scotty Cameron or 4 different types of Fazer putter think I'll save my dough.

Hope they can resolve it was hoping to spend some of my pennies when we move up to Lincoln on some new shiny kit


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

Not sure what's going on with stock, but just seen they're still advertising for new staff with the promise of excellent career progression opportunities as part of the tag line.. so perhaps there is life in the old dog yet or perhaps it's just filling in the cracks...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2018)

Is it a franchise operation?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it a franchise operation?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point, from a little Google research it suggests they're corporate model not franchised.

Guess we watch this space


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 7, 2018)

A lot of people refer to the double trade in as a possible cause but this would have shown positive results also.

Additional sales of high margin items while in stores trading clubs such as clothing, teeâ€™s etc, but also the big positives are stock turns, growth rebates, better discounts through bigger buying volumes.

I purchased my cf16 irons from a shop who had purchased 50k in cally stock during December. He purchased this to hit hos growth rebate for the year which subsequently reduced his stock by around 30-35%.  I paid Â£25 more for my cf16 than shops were clearing apex 2015 models for and they had only been launched a week


----------



## davidg2010uk (Oct 7, 2018)

The shops selling mainly 2nd hand gear seem like a mistake.  They should have cut their losses and punted cheap on eBay rather than trying to charge a premium for it. Giffnock store was rammed with 2nd hand stock that wasnâ€™t even clean never mind cheap.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Having today visited 3 of their stores in the East Midlands I am sorry to say that was exactly my experience.

Empty displays and clear floor space, not a healthy look.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I found at the Bird Hills branch near Maidenhead. Looked as if it was already on the brink of closing. Nothing on the shelves, only six putters (lower end brands) hardly any balls, and just a few sets of irons but no Ping or Titleist


----------



## BristolMike (Oct 9, 2018)

Iâ€™ve had it on good authority today that a buyer has been found and should be going through shortly. The issues atm is that Titleist and TM have blocked all new orders so they are relying on Ping and Callaway atm. That would explain the lack of balls etc


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 10, 2018)

Apparently all the stores were told to bank their takings by 11.30 yesterday so something is up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 10, 2018)

For me the manufacturers are massively to blame for the situations faced by AG etc

So many new models in a short space and price going crazy high.. prices people out of upgrading as often which reduces sales


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 10, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			For me the manufacturers are massively to blame for the situations faced by AG etc

So many new models in a short space and price going crazy high.. prices people out of upgrading as often which reduces sales
		
Click to expand...

I think the opposite. I donâ€™t remember a time when people changed a club/clubs to have the latest best thing as much as now, and very recent times.
You forget AG with their size and buying power will get a greater discount when buying in their stock, so will make greater profit on each item compared to the smaller retailer or pro.

Personally as I have said previous, the buying public are partly to blame with their want to buy it at the cheapest over service, but wanting to try something first.
Couple that with AG perpetuating the myth that golf is a rich mans sport and not really offering the lower price quality clubs and gear that is available. 

When the country is all tightening their belts something has to give, and leasure activities and non essential spending goes out the window.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2018)

Saw an awful rumour Mike Ashley was interested. Hope that was just paper nonsense.


----------



## Junior (Oct 10, 2018)

Maybe given the expertise on here we should create a consortium and make a bid to rival Mike Ashley's!!!!! ðŸ˜


----------



## Jensen (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyone other than Fat Ashley getting his greasy hands on it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			For me the manufacturers are massively to blame for the situations faced by AG etc

So many new models in a short space and price going crazy high.. prices people out of upgrading as often which reduces sales
		
Click to expand...

AG are to blame for where they are now - there double trade in offer started the ball rolling - which Iâ€™m sure you took advantage off

You canâ€™t blame the OEM when a good deal of them have slowed releases considerably.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			AG are to blame for where they are now - there double trade in offer started the ball rolling - which Iâ€™m sure you took advantage off

You canâ€™t blame the OEM when a good deal of them have slowed releases considerably.
		
Click to expand...

Knowing that it would be taken advantage of, I suspect the double trade in offer was merely a way to offset against tax or something if that ilk.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2018)

My club pro price matches and offers a better service than AG have ever done. He is part of the Foremost group so has accounts with all the big manufacturers. I recently bought a pair of UA goretex trousers, list price Â£199 and he charged me Â£140. His shop is always my first port of call, if AG do go down the pan then it would be nice to see more support for local club pros.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2018)

Thereâ€™s so much inconsistency between shops which doesnâ€™t help. Yeah Iâ€™ll name names, the Gateshead branch nearest to me are awful to deal with, always a reason they canâ€™t price match, didnâ€™t play ball with the trade in deal and in general seem arrogant bordering on ignorance. The gosforth and South Shields branches couldnâ€™t be more opposite, absolute pleasure to go into, shame theyâ€™re so far away so I donâ€™t generally bother with any AG now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			My club pro price matches and offers a better service than AG have ever done. He is part of the Foremost group so has accounts with all the big manufacturers. I recently bought a pair of UA goretex trousers, list price Â£199 and he charged me Â£140. His shop is always my first port of call, if AG do go down the pan then it would be nice to see more support for local club pros.
		
Click to expand...

Which is great for the clubs golfer who has a decent pro 

There are hundred of clubs with minimal pro shops , poor pro shops , no pro shops - they relied on places like AG 

Then there is the 1000â€™s of nomad pay and play golfers who used AG 

I can see a lot of pros milking AG and trying to enhance their own profit 

AG going to the pan isnâ€™t good for golfers


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Oct 10, 2018)

Don't think I have ever bought anything from AG.
This is an excellent opportunity to put in a plug for my local shop, namely Shay Grange, (or Express Golf) in Bradford. The staff there are amazing. The driving range is superb, including tracker facilities.
The shop is really well stocked, and there's always deals to be had, allied with all the top ranges of clubs, balls, clothing, trollies etc etc. 
I cannot imagine having to go anywhere else for my golfing needs. I know many customers who travel a good distance to shop there. The 9 hole course there is very well presented, and is an excellent starter course. If you're in West Yorkshire or East Lancashire, give it a go.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 10, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Thereâ€™s so much inconsistency between shops which doesnâ€™t help. Yeah Iâ€™ll name names, the Gateshead branch nearest to me are awful to deal with, always a reason they canâ€™t price match, didnâ€™t play ball with the trade in deal and in general seem arrogant bordering on ignorance. The gosforth and South Shields branches couldnâ€™t be more opposite, absolute pleasure to go into, shame theyâ€™re so far away so I donâ€™t generally bother with any AG now.
		
Click to expand...

I was in the Gosforth branch in May. Very not impressed. Tried the hard sell on something I didnâ€™t want because the item I wanted was out of stock. He got shirty when I insisted I wanted x as it complimented what I already had. I still said no. He then sourced what I wanted at a store down south, and promised it would be in the branch the next day, providing I paid for it there and then.

I explained weâ€™d be flying out the following afternoon and was unwilling to pay for it if he couldnâ€™t guarantee it would be in... cue more attitude. Promised heâ€™d get it in and call me. Not surprised the call didnâ€™t happen.

The Aberdeen branch were superb, even refusing to sell me some irons because he wasnâ€™t happy with the fitting results. Trafford Centre store was good too.

The measure of a business is how good they are when things arenâ€™t going right. Gosforth didnâ€™t make the grade.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which is great for the clubs golfer who has a decent pro

There are hundred of clubs with minimal pro shops , poor pro shops , no pro shops - they relied on places like AG

Then there is the 1000â€™s of nomad pay and play golfers who used AG

I can see a lot of pros milking AG and trying to enhance their own profit

AG going to the pan isnâ€™t good for golfers
		
Click to expand...

There is one AG covering the entire Bournemouth/Poole/Christchurch area but at least 6 clubs with decent shops and one other high street independant, all of which are open to the public so nomadic golfers are well covered in this area.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I was in the Gosforth branch in May. Very not impressed. Tried the hard sell on something I didnâ€™t want because the item I wanted was out of stock. He got shirty when I insisted I wanted x as it complimented what I already had. I still said no. He then sourced what I wanted at a store down south, and promised it would be in the branch the next day, providing I paid for it there and then.

I explained weâ€™d be flying out the following afternoon and was unwilling to pay for it if he couldnâ€™t guarantee it would be in... cue more attitude. Promised heâ€™d get it in and call me. Not surprised the call didnâ€™t happen.

The Aberdeen branch were superb, even refusing to sell me some irons because he wasnâ€™t happy with the fitting results. Trafford Centre store was good too.

The measure of a business is how good they are when things arenâ€™t going right. Gosforth didnâ€™t make the grade.
		
Click to expand...

I've used Gosforth plenty of times and always found them to be very good. Your experience was clearly a very poor one and in no way defensible. However I would say it bears no resemblance to the many times I have been there and had very good experiences, as has Beezerk based on his post earlier. The Gateshead store.........that's a different matter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			There is one AG covering the entire Bournemouth/Poole/Christchurch area but at least 6 clubs with decent shops and one other high street independant, all of which are open to the public so nomadic golfers are well covered in this area.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s great for the people who live in that area- I suspect not everyone is that lucky , I know MK area isnâ€™t great for Pro Shops even more so with one closing down that had a half decent pro shop and there are prob a lot of areas with the same issue - what do they do now ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s great for the people who live in that area- I suspect not everyone is that lucky , I know MK area isnâ€™t great for Pro Shops even more so with one closing down that had a half decent pro shop and there are prob a lot of areas with the same issue - what do they do now ?
		
Click to expand...

AG is a large chain, if they are struggling then I would assume that the weaker shops are dragging the chain down. I'm sure that whoever buys them will look to keep the busy shops open.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 10, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Thereâ€™s so much inconsistency between shops which doesnâ€™t help. Yeah Iâ€™ll name names, the Gateshead branch nearest to me are awful to deal with, always a reason they canâ€™t price match, didnâ€™t play ball with the trade in deal and in general seem arrogant bordering on ignorance. The gosforth and South Shields branches couldnâ€™t be more opposite, absolute pleasure to go into, shame theyâ€™re so far away so I donâ€™t generally bother with any AG now.
		
Click to expand...

Strange, must be you Beezerk , I've never had any issues with the Gateshead store.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 10, 2018)

For all the people saying it would be good for them to go out of business so Pro shops get used, how is the sport in the UK supposed to get new people involved? Don't think you'll find any beginner who will shell out for a membership just to be able to buy clubs


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			For all the people saying it would be good for them to go out of business so Pro shops get used, how is the sport in the UK supposed to get new people involved? Don't think you'll find any beginner who will shell out for a membership just to be able to buy clubs
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I also find many pro shops to be intimidating to look around as you may be the only person in there, or one of only a few. You can feel the eyes following you and it is not relaxing. I like the anonymity of AG, it is big enough to be able to wander around without pressure. I'm speaking as a golfer, not someone new to the sport so it would be worse for them. If AG did not exist then I can see newbies to the game going to Sports Direct rather than their local club for gear.


----------



## Smasher (Oct 10, 2018)

The bad experiences i've had were due to individual members of staff not the branch as a whole.


----------



## Trapdraw (Oct 10, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Thereâ€™s so much inconsistency between shops which doesnâ€™t help. Yeah Iâ€™ll name names, the Gateshead branch nearest to me are awful to deal with, always a reason they canâ€™t price match, didnâ€™t play ball with the trade in deal and in general seem arrogant bordering on ignorance. The gosforth and South Shields branches couldnâ€™t be more opposite, absolute pleasure to go into, shame theyâ€™re so far away so I donâ€™t generally bother with any AG now.
		
Click to expand...

South Shields branch ???


----------



## Trapdraw (Oct 10, 2018)

The problem with the ones in the north east, the range of clothes is poor and limited. Clubs can be bought elsewhere cheaper.
Donâ€™t know what they are like in other parts of the country, but if itâ€™s like the north east itâ€™s not surprising they are struggling.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2018)

Trapdraw said:



			South Shields branch ???
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he means Sunderland. It's all south of the river, easy to get confused


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 10, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Knowing that it would be taken advantage of, I suspect the double trade in offer was merely a way to offset against tax or something if that ilk.
		
Click to expand...

No, just a way of bringing in cash, which was *THE *most important thing when under pressure from the banks


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 10, 2018)

They're not allowed to sell gift vouchers todsy


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 10, 2018)

Just got back from AG Milton Keynes and I feel like I've just commited daylight robbery.

Took my 917 D2 in, they offered me Â£138 trade in value.

Tested the Benross Evolution R Driver and really liked it, costs Â£199 and the guy offered me 10% off so all in all, I've just got a brand spanking new driver for Â£41.99 

I ran out of the store!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			For all the people saying it would be good for them to go out of business so Pro shops get used, how is the sport in the UK supposed to get new people involved? Don't think you'll find any beginner who will shell out for a membership just to be able to buy clubs
		
Click to expand...

Anyone can go into a club pro shop, you don't need to be a member.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Just got back from AG Milton Keynes and I feel like I've just commited daylight robbery.

Took my 917 D2 in, they offered me Â£138 trade in value.

Tested the Benross Evolution R Driver and really liked it, costs Â£199 and the guy offered me 10% off so all in all, I've just got a brand spanking new driver for Â£41.99 

I ran out of the store! 

Click to expand...

You'll pay for it eventually with the zero sell-on value of Benross though.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 10, 2018)

They've just opened a new one in Swindon, so there are now two within 5 minutes drive, not been in either as I tend to use another local shop.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2018)

The one at MK just went through a very big refit including some very good trackman bays and improved clothing areas


----------



## Jensen (Oct 10, 2018)

Trapdraw said:



			The problem with the ones in the north east, the range of clothes is poor and limited. Clubs can be bought elsewhere cheaper.
Donâ€™t know what they are like in other parts of the country, but if itâ€™s like the north east itâ€™s not surprising they are struggling.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been to Metrocentre Gateshead, as they have a decent line of clothing


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You'll pay for it eventually with the zero sell-on value of Benross though. 

Click to expand...

Maybe so, but the 917 paid for itself and then some. Happy to lose out on Â£40 if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Anyone can go into a club pro shop, you don't need to be a member.
		
Click to expand...

But will the average beginner know that? I'm quite new to the game and I didn't know until I read that


----------



## Trapdraw (Oct 10, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Have you been to Metrocentre Gateshead, as they have a decent line of clothing
		
Click to expand...

Online stores like function18, golf poser and trendy golf are far superior for clothing.


----------



## Trapdraw (Oct 10, 2018)

I was in the Gosforth store on Saturday and I was surprised at how poor the selection of clothing is. 

It would be a shame if they went out of business purely for all the staff, but as a business I doubt many would miss it. Over priced, poor selection of product.


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 10, 2018)

AG  have been struggling for years, the signs have been there, ever reduced selection of clothing and stock of gloves/balls, hardly any new clubs in stock etc. 10 years ago they stocked everything, now you walk in and they might not have any pro vs or they only stalk 3 brands of clothing. They used to have great Xmas/January sales but the last 3/4 years not had very good sales atall. They desperately need a quick sale as far as i know, don't think Ashley would touch them pre-administration and I'm not sure there will be any other viable buyers


----------



## Jensen (Oct 12, 2018)

Well, I was in AG Sunderland today and all looked ok to me.
They have the latest mizuno 919 jpx iron, along with titleist.

Good selection of second hand trade ins, as you would expect, but all presented well.
Overall place looked tidy ðŸ‘


----------



## shortgame (Oct 12, 2018)

https://news.sky.com/story/endless-trumps-ashley-to-tee-off-with-american-golf-11524501


----------



## shortgame (Oct 12, 2018)

Pleased Ashley hasn't got his hands on it...


----------



## Jensen (Oct 12, 2018)

Don't know anything about Endless, but they must be better than Fat Ashley.

At least there won't be Slazenger and Dunlop crap in store ðŸ‘


----------



## User 99 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jensen said:



			At least there won't be Slazenger and Dunlop crap in store ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I'm old enough to remember slazenger and dunlop being the top names in the game, oh how times have changed.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 12, 2018)

"
Turnaround investor Endless has beaten Sports Direct tycoon Mike Ashley to the clubhouse by sealing a cut-price takeover of American Golf, the UKâ€™s biggest specialist golf retailer.

Sky News has learnt that Endless has struck a deal to take control of American Golf through a* pre-pack administration*."

Does that mean some or all of AGs creditors are going to get shafted? Can't see the big suppliers being happy about that if it is the case.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2018)

Expect a consolidation of stores, especially if there are 2 or 3 fairly close to each other..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 12, 2018)

It's a chance to close the shop's that aren't profitable, clear the deadwood, squeeze the landlords regarding rent. The first two should have been done previously as a matter of course.

I hope they come through leaner, fitter and able to survive.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 12, 2018)

Our AG in Bristol Filton closed today


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/business/american-golf-shop-closures-full-13408924

20 shops to close, listed on the link.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/business/american-golf-shop-closures-full-13408924

20 shops to close, listed on the link.
		
Click to expand...


Leatherhead
Deer Park, Livingston
Queens Park Golf Course, Crewe
Great Hadham
Kingswood Golf Course
Wrexham
Ageas Bowl, Southampton
Northwick
Romford
Queens Drive, Nottingham
Castle Street, Hull
Bearsden, East Dunbartonshire
Worcester
Finchley Road, London
Lincoln
Glasgow
Middlesbrough
Bristol
Belfast
Grandemare, Guernsey


----------



## Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




Leatherhead
Deer Park, Livingston
Queens Park Golf Course, Crewe
Great Hadham
Kingswood Golf Course
Wrexham
Ageas Bowl, Southampton
Northwick
Romford
Queens Drive, Nottingham
Castle Street, Hull
Bearsden, East Dunbartonshire
Worcester
Finchley Road, London
*Lincoln*
Glasgow
Middlesbrough
Bristol
Belfast
Grandemare, Guernsey


Click to expand...

Funny enough only saw an advert this week that they were recruiting for a new Assitant manager with fantastic prospects 

Sad news is that was about to become my new local one, best find another then for my bargains


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 12, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Funny enough only saw an advert this week that they were recruiting for a new Assitant manager with fantastic prospects 

Sad news is that was about to become my new local one, best find another then for my bargains
		
Click to expand...

If you're looking for bargains you had best find somewhere other than AG.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2018)

surprised the Inverness one isn't down to close, no stock and prices more expensive than the golf center over the road, never a sole in there when i drive past


----------



## Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			If you're looking for bargains you had best find somewhere other than AG.
		
Click to expand...

Always managed to get good deals whenever I've used them, tbh I can't fault any the service I've ever had in the ones near where I live, other golf retailers though many issues


----------



## User 99 (Oct 12, 2018)

Am I the only one waiting to hear of a closing down sale to nip in a grab some bargains


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 12, 2018)

RandG said:



			Am I the only one waiting to hear of a closing down sale to nip in a grab some bargains 

Click to expand...

I might have visited one today just on the off chance . (No sale by the way )


----------



## Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I might have visited one today just on the off chance . (No sale by the way )
		
Click to expand...

Think I'll be regularly popping into my local 2 in next few weeks just incase


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2018)

Bristol? Filton closed...didnâ€™t AG run Nicky Lumbs at Hambrook? Whatâ€™s happening to that ?


----------



## Jensen (Oct 12, 2018)

Glad to see Sunderland and Gateshead Metro Centre have survived ðŸŒï¸


----------



## User2021 (Oct 12, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			surprised the Inverness one isn't down to close, no stock and prices more expensive than the golf center over the road, never a sole in there when i drive past
		
Click to expand...

Be surprised if more don't go in the next year.

Cutting 20 isn't enough, the portfolio is too large.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2018)

Dang, the one at Deer Park was a decent with friendly staff, right next to a driving range I got to sometimes as well.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Glad to see Sunderland and Gateshead Metro Centre have survived ðŸŒï¸
		
Click to expand...

Pending renegotiation of the leases!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 13, 2018)

They dont say if the Online Golf side is included in this, I imagaine it is but they dont mention it.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm surprised that Solihull have a stay of execution. Lease must run on. I pass it regularly and it nearly always has an empty car park. Plenty of great offers advertised. Few takers. 
This area once had 4 specialist golf shops within a mile. These days I can find quality equipment in charity shops.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




Leatherhead
Deer Park, Livingston
Queens Park Golf Course, Crewe
Great Hadham
Kingswood Golf Course
Wrexham
Ageas Bowl, Southampton
Northwick
Romford
Queens Drive, Nottingham
Castle Street, Hull
Bearsden, East Dunbartonshire
Worcester
Finchley Road, London
Lincoln
Glasgow
Middlesbrough
Bristol
Belfast
Grandemare, Guernsey


Click to expand...

Very surprised Bird Hills isn't there. It's virtually empty and so run down already and has been for a long time. I wonder how many of these could open as independent stores or get bought out by another group.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 13, 2018)

Rumour at our club (Canterbury) is that the branch in town is closing but they are relocating up to the driving range at the club.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Oct 13, 2018)

Mate went in to the Basingstoke branch and it was so empty of stock he assumed it was closing down, but apparently not.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




Leatherhead
Deer Park, Livingston
Queens Park Golf Course, Crewe
Great Hadham
Kingswood Golf Course
Wrexham
Ageas Bowl, Southampton
Northwick
Romford
Queens Drive, Nottingham
Castle Street, Hull
Bearsden, East Dunbartonshire
Worcester
Finchley Road, London
Lincoln
Glasgow
Middlesbrough
Bristol
Belfast
Grandemare, Guernsey


Click to expand...

Not a bad thing Romford closing. Really like the staff there but the fitting bays need work. Changing room is tiny .. Iâ€™ve bought nearly all my clubs there but since Dagenham opened it puts it to shame

Driving range attached with a track man fitting bay for American golf

Massive changing room

Kept the staff from when it was direct golf who were very good

Also has a decent free car park.. Romford had no car park you had to pay and claim back from the harvester 

So much better in the new one


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Rumour at our club (Canterbury) is that the branch in town is closing but they are relocating up to the driving range at the club.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, much longer journey for me


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 13, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Rumour at our club (Canterbury) is that the branch in town is closing but they are relocating up to the driving range at the club.
		
Click to expand...

That might be out the window now with new owners.  Bet the Pro Shop there are well chuffed if is true!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 13, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Rumour at our club (Canterbury) is that the branch in town is closing but they are relocating up to the driving range at the club.
		
Click to expand...

I work in Canterbury I didn't know there was an AG there, if I'd known that I'd be there more on my lunch breaks... I best get hunting


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 13, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I work in Canterbury I didn't know there was an AG there, if I'd known that I'd be there more on my lunch breaks... I best get hunting
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s in whincheap estate. 
By Homebase and Icelandâ€™s.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s in whincheap estate.
By Homebase and Icelandâ€™s.
		
Click to expand...

Probably why  I've never noticed it my sojourns to Wincheap are rarer than rocking horse droppings..  work the other side and don't live in Canterbury. But think I'll be sliding in there Monday after a 2pm finish at work to go see what's on offer.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 14, 2018)

I didn't realise there was a branch at the Ageas Bowl, that can't be any more than 800 yards as the crow flies from the Hedge End branch plus there is one just up the road in Eastleigh.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2018)

Norbiton branch has gone but don't know if that's a business decision or a victim of redevelopment; looks like the entire block they are on is being knocked down & redeveloped


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 14, 2018)

Trafford branch still going strong today. No stock issues, all shelves full.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2018)

The Finchly Road branch is massive. Huge. But zero parking. There is the odd meter on the main road, but as retail units go, it is useless. Not surprised it is closing. Shame, as the January sale was always worth a poke.

If you could park.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			The Finchly Road branch is massive. Huge. But zero parking. There is the odd meter on the main road, but as retail units go, it is useless. Not surprised it is closing. Shame, as the January sale was always worth a poke.

If you could park.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t be far from the one thatâ€™s attached to the golf centre in mill hill? (Metro golf is it?) I work not far from them in East Finchley and met a mate after work one day.. seemed perfect for golf.. range and fitting bay

The way forward


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep, the one at Top Golf in Watford is similar. They had a good set up in Wembley too, but that has become an outlet store for all the second hsnd stuff they px'ed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 16, 2018)

I know someone who worked for a company picked by Endless. They bought the company he worked at for Â£20 Million and sold for Â£400 Milllion after turn around. Looking at their portfolio, they have picked up a few high street names (Bathstore, Jones the Bootmakers * Crown Paints to name three). They've done a few successful turn arounds, my mate had good things to say about them, so here's hoping they can do the same for AG.

Went in to the MK store last night to pick up my lad. They were well stocked, had taken on a load of stock from one of the closing stores and were selling some of the extra stuff off at some decent prices - think there was a new set of AP2's in there for less than Â£300.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 16, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, the one at Top Golf in Watford is similar. They had a good set up in Wembley too, but that has become an outlet store for all the second hsnd stuff they px'ed.
		
Click to expand...

The Dagenham one that opened in place of direct golf when Ashley closed that store is brilliant. They have the driving range attached. Built a fitting bay just for them. decent staff. I was surprised at the time they didnâ€™t just close Romford then and there.. they said they were thinking of making Romford a clothes outlet? Canâ€™t see that taking off! Which it didnâ€™t and now Romfordâ€™s closing!

Hope they sort out the staffs jobs though. The Romford lads were always very helpful.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 16, 2018)

Just been into American golf @ the Trafford centre. They have got some cracking deals. I bought 36 Bridgestone rx b330 for Â£45. They also have buy the latest  mizzie
 driver for Â£350 get a free 3 wood. Was tempted by that as I need a 3 wood, would just flog the driver. I guess eBay will be awash with them tho !!


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 16, 2018)

therod said:



			Just been into American golf @ the Trafford centre. They have got some cracking deals. I bought 36 Bridgestone rx b330 for Â£45. They also have buy the latest  mizzie
driver for Â£350 get a free 3 wood. Was tempted by that as I need a 3 wood, would just flog the driver. I guess eBay will be awash with them tho !!
		
Click to expand...

Saw those at weekend, planning on stocking up while they're Â£15 when I get paid on Friday


----------



## User20205 (Oct 16, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Saw those at weekend, planning on stocking up while they're Â£15 when I get paid on Friday
		
Click to expand...

All the ones @ Trafford have gone  theyâ€™re a cracking ball


----------



## user2010 (Oct 16, 2018)

therod said:



			Just been into American golf @ the Trafford centre. They have got some cracking deals. I bought 36 Bridgestone rx b330 for Â£45. They also have buy the latest  mizzie
driver for Â£350 get a free 3 wood. Was tempted by that as I need a 3 wood, would just flog the driver. I guess eBay will be awash with them tho !!
		
Click to expand...


Dorset to Gtr Manchester.
That's a hell of a long way to get some golf balls for Â£45.


----------



## Curls (Oct 16, 2018)

Just off the phone with Moor Lane (Lincoln), they're staying but the one in the Valentine centre in Lincoln is gone. They rang to tell me the driver I'd ordered two weeks ago is delayed. Bummer. But it's not the end of the world (as long as it arrives!).


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 16, 2018)

therod said:



			All the ones @ Trafford have gone  theyâ€™re a cracking ball
		
Click to expand...

Might try Middleton tomorrow then!


----------



## User20205 (Oct 16, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Dorset to Gtr Manchester.
That's a hell of a long way to get some golf balls for Â£45.

Click to expand...

 I have the pleasure of going to some amazing places Monday-Friday. Preston, Garstang, the Trafford Centre. All the top sites ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## user2010 (Oct 16, 2018)

therod said:



			I have the pleasure of going to some amazing places Monday-Friday. Preston, Garstang, the Trafford Centre. All the top sites ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...



In the style of "Jazz Club"...â€¦...Nice.


----------



## dankiz (Oct 16, 2018)

Hope the new owners make AG more competitive! Â£20 more expensive for the same putter, White hot pro, Â£6 more expensive for the Wilson Infinite range and so on!! Basically just try clubs out when I need them and go elsewhere cheaper online! Not a great business model


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 16, 2018)

dankiz said:



			Hope the new owners make AG more competitive! Â£20 more expensive for the same putter, White hot pro, Â£6 more expensive for the Wilson Infinite range and so on!! Basically just try clubs out when I need them and go elsewhere cheaper online! Not a great business model
		
Click to expand...

That's often the case though because online only outfits don't need to pay a lease on a retail property, they only need the warehouse and fewer staff.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 16, 2018)

Always price matched for me on numerous occasions from a range of online stores. ðŸ‘


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 17, 2018)

Not sure how true it is as I've not checked but I heard every store in Scotland bar East Kilbride is for the chop?


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 17, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Not sure how true it is as I've not checked but I heard every store in Scotland bar East Kilbride is for the chop?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know it's only giffnock and Bearsden that have closed


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 17, 2018)

At least half of all AG outlets will get closed I reckon.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm sure I read in one of the online reports that 30 stores will close, but according to these it's 20 stores saving 900 jobs.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/business/american-golf-shop-closures-full-13408924

https://www.retailgazette.co.uk/blo...scued-administration-endless-saving-900-jobs/



Curls said:



			Just off the phone with Moor Lane (Lincoln), they're staying but the one in the Valentine centre in Lincoln is gone. They rang to tell me the driver I'd ordered two weeks ago is delayed. Bummer. But it's not the end of the world (as long as it arrives!).
		
Click to expand...

According to both links above




			The business will honour valid gift cards and outstanding customer orders
		
Click to expand...





			It is understood that the new management will honour valid gift cards and outstanding customers orders.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 17, 2018)

dankiz said:



			Hope the new owners make AG more competitive! Â£20 more expensive for the same putter, White hot pro, Â£6 more expensive for the Wilson Infinite range and so on!! Basically just try clubs out when I need them and go elsewhere cheaper online! Not a great business model
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure running a physical shop is more exepensive than running a wharehouse based business. Store front property is more expensive to rent than wharehouse property, along with the marketing paraphenalia, staff required to man the store and other overheads e.g. fitting bays and trackman systems etc. Having said that, they will always price match, as many businesses do these days.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			I'm sure running a physical shop is more exepensive than running a wharehouse based business. Store front property is more expensive to rent than wharehouse property, along with the marketing paraphenalia, staff required to man the store and other overheads e.g. fitting bays and trackman systems etc. Having said that, they will always price match, as many businesses do these days.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post but you missed one of the biggies, business rates. Rates that have increased significantly in the last 2 years and are much greater for shops in high street locations. It is the same with all virtual retailers against physical retailers, the virtual shops have a huge advantage. 

For those that go into the physical shops to try but then never buy, what will you do when the physical shops are no longer there? Where will you try then? I'm not saying always pay more for your gear but if you try in an AG, or equivalent, then you should give them the opportunity of matching or coming close. After all you are using their facilities, their expertise to help you make your choice.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 17, 2018)

dankiz said:



			Hope the new owners make AG more competitive! Â£20 more expensive for the same putter, White hot pro, Â£6 more expensive for the Wilson Infinite range and so on!! Basically just try clubs out when I need them and go elsewhere cheaper online! Not a great business model
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s all very good, but if they went altogether because they donâ€™t make money then what will you do?
So you can buy it cheaper online by a couple of quid, what will you do if you donâ€™t like it and want to return in and likely having to pay return postage along with the hassle?
Iâ€™m no lover of AG, but I have no problem with them or any physical shop being a few pounds dearer than online. They have lots more to pay for that online warehouses donâ€™t, plus you can try something first and that has to be rewarded


----------



## LIG (Oct 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Excellent post but you missed one of the biggies, business rates. Rates that have increased significantly in the last 2 years and are much greater for shops in high street locations. It is the same with all virtual retailers against physical retailers, the virtual shops have a huge advantage.

For those that go into the physical shops to try but then never buy, what will you do when the physical shops are no longer there? Where will you try then? I'm not saying always pay more for your gear but *if you try in an AG, or equivalent, then you should give them the opportunity of matching or coming close.* After all you are using their facilities, their expertise to help you make your choice.
		
Click to expand...

This.


I wouldn't quibble over a few pence either (or pounds for something significant). But then, I'm firmly of the opinion that nothing I buy is going to improve my play - only practice will do that.


----------



## dankiz (Oct 17, 2018)

I must admit, I have never asked about price matching! As a superstore, I didn't think it was doable! Do they price match with like for like stores like Clubhouse golf for instance?


----------



## Jensen (Oct 17, 2018)

Yes, they've price matched for me with Clubhouse golf and Golf Support ðŸ‘
They also advertised in store and online about price matching.


----------



## dankiz (Oct 17, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Yes, they've price matched for me with Clubhouse golf and Golf Support ðŸ‘
They also advertised in store and online about price matching.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's great to know, that changes everything! Thanks J. There is a decent guy in my local branch who is always helpful, loves Benross stock! Can't believe I never asked before


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 17, 2018)

dankiz said:



			Ah that's great to know, that changes everything! Thanks J. There is a decent guy in my local branch who is always helpful, loves Benross stock! Can't believe I never asked before
		
Click to expand...

Forgive me for labouring this but you appear to suggest that you wouldnt buy from this AG store, even though they have helpful and decent staff, because they are a few pounds dearer than basement on-line prices? 
The staff have to be paid, so surely the benefit of dealing with good staff is worth that very small extra in the purchase prices?


----------



## dankiz (Oct 17, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Forgive me for labouring this but you appear to suggest that you wouldnt buy from this AG store, even though they have helpful and decent staff, because they are a few pounds dearer than basement on-line prices?
The staff have to be paid, so surely the benefit of dealing with good staff is worth that very small extra in the purchase prices?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I have bought putters and various items over the years from the store in the past but tended to wait for sales due to budget constraints. It just stemmed from a while back when I was looking to buy a white hot pro putter and it was Â£20 more expensive than other outlets. Good customer service is important and I would like to support them


----------



## shortgame (Oct 17, 2018)

In my experience they'll usually price match.

Also worth knowing that if you're spending a fair few quid they may throw in some freebies etc.

Last time I made a substantial purchase (Motocaddy, shoes, clothes & other bits n bobs), I was given 50% off the shoes and clothes, saving Â£100 or so plus a free trolley storage bag.

Have also had free balls when buying clubs.

Just have to have the nerve to ask if the store manager can do you a deal and see if they'll play ball... obviously can depend on the individual store, how badly they need your business, how close they are to their monthly/quarterly targets etc.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Forgive me for labouring this but you appear to suggest that you wouldnt buy from this AG store, even though they have helpful and decent staff, because they are a few pounds dearer than basement on-line prices?
The staff have to be paid, so surely the benefit of dealing with good staff is worth that very small extra in the purchase prices?
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry but reference to "good staff" when talking about AG is a massive generalisation. 

Many that I have had  contact with display little or no knowledge of the products and no interest in being there.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 17, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I am sorry but reference to "good staff" when talking about AG is a massive generalisation.

Many that I have had  contact with display little or no knowledge of the products and no interest in being there.
		
Click to expand...

His words were "There is a decent guy in my local branch who is always helpful, "
I agree with with your finding of AG staff, but in this case he has found someone who he likes and is helpful. Why wouldnt you want to reward this chap with a sale or two?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2018)

I have used AG to test clubs but I'd definitely not go down their custom fit route. I'll simply use my local range (although their limiting their new stock) or go to Silvermere to try. I actually think it's a great chance for AG to clear the deadwood and really up their game. For clothing and accessories they are really good, just the clubs I had problems with but if they turn it around I'd be happy to give them a go again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have used AG to test clubs but I'd definitely not go down their custom fit route. I'll simply use my local range (although their limiting their new stock) or go to Silvermere to try. I actually think it's a great chance for AG to clear the deadwood and really up their game. For clothing and accessories they are really good, just the clubs I had problems with but if they turn it around I'd be happy to give them a go again.
		
Click to expand...

I think they have really improved their game fitting wise. The dedicated fitting bays at the range I go are suppose to be brilliant 

They fitted my 11 handicap mate with a driver.. he loves it, been cut to like 9 now after being on 11 for a few years 

Not saying itâ€™s the driver ofc but was a good fit 

I really enjoyed the fitting when I went, test me on graphite , steel, diff clubs.. used my own aswell, compared flight , distance etc.

I was open to graphite because I said Iâ€™d go for the best for me, he said steel are best for me (even though graphite would cost more) and also even said My current would fit me fine so no need to change. However I wanted to treat myself so went for a set that would fit the same just pleased me to get them.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			His words were "There is a decent guy in my local branch who is always helpful, "
I agree with with your finding of AG staff, but in this case he has found someone who he likes and is helpful. Why wouldnt you want to reward this chap with a sale or two?
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong I am always prepared to give them a chance and hope that  the business can be saved without too much pain. 

It's just that I think that, as a business,  they need to choose their staff more carefully and try to avoid those that think that they ought to be playing on the Tour rather than serving paying customers.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 17, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Rumour at our club (Canterbury) is that the branch in town is closing but they are relocating up to the driving range at the club.
		
Click to expand...

Not going to happen now, there was a board meeting going on when we left tonight.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 17, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't get me wrong I am always prepared to give them a chance and hope that  the business can be saved without too much pain.

It's just that I think that, as a business,  they need to choose their staff more carefully and try to avoid those that think that they ought to be playing on the Tour rather than serving paying customers.
		
Click to expand...

Cant disagree with any of that m8


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 18, 2018)

shortgame said:



			In my experience they'll usually price match.

Also worth knowing that if you're spending a fair few quid they may throw in some freebies etc.

Last time I made a substantial purchase (Motocaddy, shoes, clothes & other bits n bobs), I was given 50% off the shoes and clothes, saving Â£100 or so plus a free trolley storage bag.

Have also had free balls when buying clubs.

Just have to have the nerve to ask if the store manager can do you a deal and see if they'll play ball... obviously can depend on the individual store, how badly they need your business, how close they are to their monthly/quarterly targets etc.
		
Click to expand...

Probably why they are now where they are!!!!


----------



## IanM (Oct 18, 2018)

Just stopped at the Hedge End store near Southampton at lunchtime... 4 or 5 chaps working and me the only customer... 

Tour S shoes down to Â£130 and Pro SL Â£99.    A quick google confirmed that the going rate (new models pending)  UA trousers Â£10 more than my club pro shop.... didnt buy anything. 

Looks a bit sad


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Probably why they are now where they are!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's all my fault!  Then again they'll have still made plenty of profit out of the deal - enough for them to offer it - didn't exactly  hold a gun to their heads!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2018)

I've just got back from my local AG as popped in on my way home as I want to get a new putter and need a 3 Wood..

Picked up a brand New Callaway XR 3 wood for Â£59... Absolute bargain can't complain at that as was in need of one.. looked at putters literally nothing worth buying unless I wanted some hideous red Fazer garbage. 

Quite a sad state of affairs selling off top end gear dirt cheap but then having mediocre Crap over priced..

Still I'm happy with my new bargain..


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2018)

I popped into the Monument Store this morning and there were sale signs all over the place.
I was looking for a new wedge but being cursed in standing on the other side of the ball to most I was out of luck - but that has nothing to do with them being in trouble.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2018)

IanM said:



			Just stopped at the Hedge End store near Southampton at lunchtime... 4 or 5 chaps working and me the only customer...

Tour S shoes down to Â£130 and Pro SL Â£99.    A quick google confirmed that the going rate (new models pending)  UA trousers Â£10 more than my club pro shop.... didnt buy anything.

Looks a bit sad
		
Click to expand...

The stores do look quite sad at the moment. As much as I've run them down on here at times, I hope they can find their place and come back.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The stores do look quite sad at the moment. As much as I've run them down on here at times, I hope they can find their place and come back.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more sad is a good term, I went into the one in Canterbury on my way home today, shop was loaded with new clubs, 2nd hand gear galore, plenty of clothing and shoes and just 2 putters! But it's really out of the way to get had no idea it existed until someone mentioned it earlier in this thread.

Didn't buy anything then went into Maidstone store my  local also on way  home and nabbed an absolute bargain, yet that was pure luck because there was barely anything worth buying wasn't a single hybrid in the shop despite displays and advertising,  hardly any irons, woods or apparel. Hoping they can resurrect something long term


----------



## Parmo (Oct 18, 2018)

Just ordered HID some new shoes at nearly half price, I also noted they have some Ecco shoes for men at half price as well, far better than most places but...  Only online really as no stores near me stock them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Couldn't agree more sad is a good term, I went into the one in Canterbury on my way home today, shop was loaded with new clubs, 2nd hand gear galore, plenty of clothing and shoes and just 2 putters! But it's really out of the way to get had no idea it existed until someone mentioned it earlier in this thread.

Didn't buy anything then went into Maidstone store my  local also on way  home and nabbed an absolute bargain, yet that was pure luck because there was barely anything worth buying wasn't a single hybrid in the shop despite displays and advertising,  hardly any irons, woods or apparel. Hoping they can resurrect something long term
		
Click to expand...

Funny thing is I'm still getting loads of emails flogging their winter clothing but when I went into Bird Hills in Maidenhead it was Palm Grove (AG own brand) or bust. No UA, Ping, Adidas clothing at all


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Funny thing is I'm still getting loads of emails flogging their winter clothing but when I went into Bird Hills in Maidenhead it was Palm Grove (AG own brand) or bust. No UA, Ping, Adidas clothing at all
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what the Maidstone shop was like Palm Grove or walk up to Primark!

I'm quite lucky the company I work for not only have Gyms but also own High Street retail stores that stock UA & Adidas golf clothing and give me 20% off .. so fortunately don't have to go far to get it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 19, 2018)

The MK store is bright and shiney, and looks pretty well stocked (although a bit empty on one side of the ball shelf). Plenty of putters including Scotty, EvnRoll, Bettinardi and Odyssey. New clubs on show, the second hand gear is on a rack down in the back corner out of the way. Plenty of clothing and shoes too.

It's only been a week since Endless bought them, I'm sure it will take longer than that to straighten things out. Everyone seems to expect an instant fix in the modern age. I'm no businessman but surely it's going to take a little while for them to sort out the stores and suppliers for the business to move forward. Give it a chance.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 19, 2018)

Mate tried to buy a AG voucher 2 days ago he was told we can take them as payment but been told canâ€™t sell them until take over is complete


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 19, 2018)

They've closed down all the stand-alone stores in the West of Scotland and now just left the ones attached to driving ranges and golf centres (Clydebank, East Kilbride and Irvine).


----------



## ger147 (Oct 19, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			They've closed down all the stand-alone stores in the West of Scotland and now just left the ones attached to driving ranges and golf centres (Clydebank, East Kilbride and Irvine).
		
Click to expand...

So Stirling still open too?


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 19, 2018)

ger147 said:



			So Stirling still open too?
		
Click to expand...

According to the AG store finder, yes. 
https://www.americangolf.co.uk/find-stores


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 20, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Mate tried to buy a AG voucher 2 days ago he was told we can take them as payment but been told canâ€™t sell them until take over is complete
		
Click to expand...

They started selling gift vouchers again yesterday.


----------



## badgb21 (Oct 20, 2018)

Might have missed this in previous 11 pages, but there are 7 stores in a 35 mile radius (as the crow flies) from Hedge End, Southampton.
Seems a lot!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 20, 2018)

ger147 said:



			So Stirling still open too?
		
Click to expand...

My mate said the East Kilbride store is still open but doesn't have as much stuff on display now.


----------



## Siren (Oct 21, 2018)

I popped into the recently opened one in Machynnys on Friday to try 3 woods as mine is not behaving at the moment only the new Titleist ranged and Epic were available to try.

Sad state of affairs


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The stores do look quite sad at the moment. As much as I've run them down on here at times, I hope they can find their place and come back.
		
Click to expand...

Was in the Gosforth store during the week, and the place was pretty sparse in terms of stock. Am surprised that one avoided the chop as it's pretty poor compared to the Metro Centre store, and doesn't seem to get many customers in.

On a positive note, they accepted my Â£10 birthday voucher which they mailed me before the takeover, so got 2 Mizuno gloves for a fiver


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 21, 2018)

Siren said:



			I popped into the recently opened one in Machynnys on Friday to try 3 woods as mine is not behaving at the moment only the new Titleist ranged and Epic were available to try.

Sad state of affairs
		
Click to expand...

The take over has not been completed yet. You canâ€™t expect all the stores to be up and running fully stocked with the administration affairs sorted just one week after the take over was agreed. 

They were on hard times and went into administration. The takeover needs to be completed before the new company can settle debts and get supplier accounts active again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Was in the Gosforth store during the week, and the place was pretty sparse in terms of stock. Am surprised that one avoided the chop as it's pretty poor compared to the Metro Centre store, and doesn't seem to get many customers in.

On a positive note, they accepted my Â£10 birthday voucher which they mailed me before the takeover, so got 2 Mizuno gloves for a fiver 

Click to expand...

Hey, leave that one aloneðŸ˜±. I was in a week or so ago and I agree it looked a bit sad but normally it's a good shop. Hopefully it will stock up again. Easier to get to for me than the metro centre one. I always struggle to get the correct turning to get into the metro shop. I end up going round a couple of times ðŸ˜


----------



## Jensen (Oct 21, 2018)

The Gosforth store is in a poor location, the parking is restricted coupled with bad access due to the dual carriageway.
Get your bearings better around the Metro Centre for a better shopping experience ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

I understand that Ping had stopped supplying (not 100% sure if that's correct but what I was told). I know it'll take time for the administrators and the new owners to sort all the backlog issues out financially so will Ping supply again?


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyone that doesnâ€™t get paid generally stops supplying any business......


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I understand that Ping had stopped supplying (not 100% sure if that's correct but what I was told). I know it'll take time for the administrators and the new owners to sort all the backlog issues out financially so will Ping supply again?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not, American golf has strangled the club pro for soo long. First signs of trouble were earlier this year with titleist not supplying  AG, they were obviously trying to hold suppliers to ransom to make up for their own shortcomings. What go's around comes around


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2018)

Jensen said:



			The Gosforth store is in a poor location, the parking is restricted coupled with bad access due to the dual carriageway.
Get your bearings better around the Metro Centre for a better shopping experience ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

True, the parking is rubbish but I can get a nice tea and cake in the M&S cafe opposite ðŸ˜. 

Trying to master those junctions at the metro centre takes far more skill and knowledge than I possess. It's in my satnav but even that struggles, okay still me, as those slip roads and turns in are close and I keep going wrong. I suspect you are right though and I'm going to have to practice that trip a little more in order to crack it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Hopefully not, American golf has strangled the club pro for soo long. First signs of trouble were earlier this year with titleist not supply in AG, they were obviously trying to hold suppliers to ransom to make up for their own shortcomings. What go's around comes around
		
Click to expand...

But surely the best thing for AG customers is to offer them the widest range of clubs. If the likes of Titleist, Ping etc don't supply, I would suggest some golfers will look elsewhere when they consider new clubs so they can try them


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But surely the best thing for AG customers is to offer them the widest range of clubs. If the likes of Titleist, Ping etc don't supply, I would suggest some golfers will look elsewhere when they consider new clubs so they can try them
		
Click to expand...

That would be best if the likes of titleist and ping refused to play ball, customers would then go and get fit from local club shops or grab bargains online. American golf charge the same price as a club pro for clubs but don't offer a service that can match, they are a business looking to make profit for shareholders. A club pro has a personal reputation to uphold and will usually bend over backwards to keep customers happy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			That would be best if the likes of titleist and ping refused to play ball, customers would then go and get fit from local club shops or grab bargains online. American golf charge the same price as a club pro for clubs but don't offer a service that can match, they are a business looking to make profit for shareholders. A club pro has a personal reputation to uphold and will usually bend over backwards to keep customers happy
		
Click to expand...

Totally and you have to support the club pro or they cease to exist although that does assume the pro puts themselves out. Our old one had been there twenty odd years, would do little in terms of driving new sales or price matching and had very limited stock with no inclination to get any test clubs in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			That would be best if the likes of titleist and ping refused to play ball, customers would then go and get fit from local club shops or grab bargains online. American golf charge the same price as a club pro for clubs but don't offer a service that can match, they are a business looking to make profit for shareholders. A club pro has a personal reputation to uphold and will usually bend over backwards to keep customers happy
		
Click to expand...

There are thousands of golfers out there who arenâ€™t members of a club and donâ€™t have a pro to go to - also pros donâ€™t stock the full range of golf equipment , they only mainly stock max 2/3 and even then a lot of times their choices of shaft isnâ€™t great and then you add in not all clubs have great pros and most of them are also looking after their own business. 

There is a place in the sport for AG - a crucial space , one that helps the nomad golfer or golfer who doesnâ€™t have a pro shop to visit


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

Any member of public can take a lesson or purchase goods from any club pro, they will be happy for the business. Don't know where the people arnt members comes into it ?


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

As fo


Liverpoolphil said:



			There are thousands of golfers out there who arenâ€™t members of a club and donâ€™t have a pro to go to - also pros donâ€™t stock the full range of golf equipment , they only mainly stock max 2/3 and even then a lot of times their choices of shaft isnâ€™t great and then you add in not all clubs have great pros and most of them are also looking after their own business.

There is a place in the sport for AG - a crucial space , one that helps the nomad golfer or golfer who doesnâ€™t have a pro shop to visit
		
Click to expand...

 as for shaft choices, I'm a pretty experienced golfer and better than 99.5% of amateurs and more than once been told off AG you should go to titleist or tm to get fit because basically we dont have what you need and pretty much we don't know enough about it to answer all your questions


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Any member of public can take a lesson or purchase goods from any club pro, they will be happy for the business. Don't know where the people arnt members comes into it ?
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of non-members would feel intimidated going to a private club and using the pro for gear. I think it goes back to the bad old days where private clubs were kept as that, private


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think a lot of non-members would feel intimidated going to a private club and using the pro for gear. I think it goes back to the bad old days where private clubs were kept as that, private
		
Click to expand...

I can only give my own experience and I've never felt intimidated or unwelcome at any golf club or pro shop


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I can only give my own experience and I've never felt intimidated or unwelcome at any golf club or pro shop
		
Click to expand...

And that's a good thing but I think for a lot of new golfers and even some nomadic ones would still find the idea of pulling into a private club and going into the pro shop and asking to try new gear intimidating. It's not right but still the way it is for many


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I can only give my own experience and I've never felt intimidated or unwelcome at any golf club or pro shop
		
Click to expand...

Just because you haven't doesn't mean others won't be.
Newbies may be welcomed with open arms but it doesn't stop people being intimidated by the process.
I doubt many new golfers would waltz up to the Pro shop at Birkdale or similar without reservations of what they were doing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Any member of public can take a lesson or purchase goods from any club pro, they will be happy for the business. Don't know where the people arnt members comes into it ?
		
Click to expand...

But they donâ€™t - letâ€™s be honest here not many members of the public wander into members pro shops - they go to AG and just pick up what they need because the selection of both equipment and clothing and balls etc will be vastly bigger than most pro shops. 



Parsaregood said:



			As fo
as for shaft choices, I'm a pretty experienced golfer and better than 99.5% of amateurs and more than once been told off AG you should go to titleist or tm to get fit because basically we dont have what you need and pretty much we don't know enough about it to answer all your questions
		
Click to expand...

And I have been to two local AG with both having qualified PGA Pros in them and one of them certified Mizuno fitting who was extremely helpful for me - I was able to hit for different sets of irons on a driving use using a trackman so I could compare what I was trying - did the same with rescues and wedges - I couldnâ€™t do that at any of the pro shops in the area including Woburn


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think a lot of non-members would feel intimidated going to a private club and using the pro for gear. I think it goes back to the bad old days where private clubs were kept as that, private
		
Click to expand...

We've never had a pro or a shop at our private members club since it opened in 1905. Some basic golf stuff is available from behind the bar or office.
We go anywhere for the best service and prices, local Pro shops or some big store, I've never encountered any problems or felt embarrassed trying to spend money anywhere, they need my money more than I need theirs.


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But they donâ€™t - letâ€™s be honest here not many members of the public wander into members pro shops - they go to AG and just pick up what they need because the selection of both equipment and clothing and balls etc will be vastly bigger than most pro shops.



And I have been to two local AG with both having qualified PGA Pros in them and one of them certified Mizuno fitting who was extremely helpful for me - I was able to hit for different sets of irons on a driving use using a trackman so I could compare what I was trying - did the same with rescues and wedges - I couldnâ€™t do that at any of the pro shops in the area including Woburn
		
Click to expand...

It's not a members pro shop it's the pros pro shop, the pro is paid a retainer by the club to stock a shop and help with certain things in the club but it is his shop, and it's a shop which is open to the public. You can go in and buy a mars bar even if your only waiting for a bus at the bus stop outside, the more people know these are places they can go and get help and better advice without the salesman trying to punt you this or that the better. The mizuno fitting Carts are for irons and they don't stalk everything, 1/2 inch long x flex your options are limited or none. Start changing lies aswell and options get worse, go to mizuno if you want fit for mizuno irons


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			It's not a members pro shop it's the pros pro shop, the pro is paid a retainer by the club to stock a shop and help with certain things in the club but it is his shop, and it's a shop which is open to the public. You can go in and buy a mars bar even if your only waiting for a bus at the bus stop outside, the more people know these are places they can go and get help and better advice without the salesman trying to punt you this or that the better. The mizuno fitting Carts are for irons and they don't stalk everything, 1/2 inch long x flex your options are limited or none. Start changing lies aswell and options get worse, go to mizuno if you want fit for mizuno irons
		
Click to expand...

Thing is freedom of choice is more important than say well good riddance hope they go out of business as people will have to now start using pro shops....

Equally if AG go under many PGA pro will to, as I know of a few ranges with fully licensed PGA pro that are in AG shops! They do full fitting, lessons the full works. Not every Pro golfer works at a good club in their own shop!!

Why should someone support a pro shop just because it's there, in a consumer market the consumer is entitled to choose where to spend it online, Pro shop, AG or some other stockists. Plus it does breed healthy competition especially in an age where golf is getting more expensive and the wages are not increasing for any of us.

Plus i know many people have been to club pro for a fitting only for it  not  to suit them, myself included  a good fitting should be done direct with manufacturer IMO. I had one done with my old club pro for a set of Callaway irons about 18 years ago, he told me I was standard of length shaft and lie yet couldn't hit the irons, so instead of buying I went direct to Callaway in leatherhead, ended up being 1/2inch shorter shafts with 1 degree flat.. ordered them through my local AG at that spec on a better deal than my pro offered and got better service..

Just because someone is a club pro doesn't make them always the best option..


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 21, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			We've never had a pro or a shop at our private members club since it opened in 1905. Some basic golf stuff is available from behind the bar or office.
We go anywhere for the best service and prices, local Pro shops or some big store, I've never encountered any problems or felt embarrassed trying to spend money anywhere, they need my money more than I need theirs.
		
Click to expand...

Where?!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Where?!
		
Click to expand...

 My club is
Bellshill  GC.


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Thing is freedom of choice is more important than say well good riddance hope they go out of business as people will have to now start using pro shops....

Equally if AG go under many PGA pro will to, as I know of a few ranges with fully licensed PGA pro that are in AG shops! They do full fitting, lessons the full works. Not every Pro golfer works at a good club in their own shop!!

Why should someone support a pro shop just because it's there, in a consumer market the consumer is entitled to choose where to spend it online, Pro shop, AG or some other stockists. Plus it does breed healthy competition especially in an age where golf is getting more expensive and the wages are not increasing for any of us.

Plus i know many people have been to club pro for a fitting only for it  not  to suit them, myself included  a good fitting should be done direct with manufacturer IMO. I had one done with my old club pro for a set of Callaway irons about 18 years ago, he told me I was standard of length shaft and lie yet couldn't hit the irons, so instead of buying I went direct to Callaway in leatherhead, ended up being 1/2inch shorter shafts with 1 degree flat.. ordered them through my local AG at that spec on a better deal than my pro offered and got better service..

Just because someone is a club pro doesn't make them always the best option..
		
Click to expand...

I never said every pga pro has there own shop ? A lot work in driving ranges giving lessons and some are self employed freelance, overall I believe the golf industry would be better off without AG I don't mind chain stores, they provide a service but it is a poorer service, lowest price isn't always best. They provide a service at the expense of the local club pro and squeeze pros up and down the country into struggling to make much of a profit through sales. It's good that most pros are foremost members which means they can get access to any brand etc which has helped but big chain stores have hindered the honest local pros ability to make a decent living.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I never said every pga pro has there own shop ? A lot work in driving ranges giving lessons and some are self employed freelance, overall I believe the golf industry would be better off without AG I don't mind chain stores, they provide a service but it is a poorer service, lowest price isn't always best. They provide a service at the expense of the local club pro and squeeze pros up and down the country into struggling to make much of a profit through sales. It's good that most pros are foremost members which means they can get access to any brand etc which has helped but big chain stores have hindered the honest local pros ability to make a decent living.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but if the pro is good enough then they wonâ€™t be affect by AG , if their service is that good and their prices that good then people wonâ€™t need to go to AG but letâ€™s be honest there are plenty of poor Pro Shops out there - seen three in my area alone and AG stock a far more wider range of both clothing and clubs.

Blaming AG for a Pro having poor profits is a cop out for the Pro - golfers have a choice - they can go online , can go to pro shops , can go to AG or equivalent stores or they can go to independent fitters. Itâ€™s good to have choice and only the best will survive - if a Pro canâ€™t compete against AG then he needs to look at the service he provides


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I never said every pga pro has there own shop ? A lot work in driving ranges giving lessons and some are self employed freelance, overall I believe the golf industry would be better off without AG I don't mind chain stores, they provide a service but it is a poorer service, lowest price isn't always best. They provide a service at the expense of the local club pro and squeeze pros up and down the country into struggling to make much of a profit through sales. It's good that most pros are foremost members which means they can get access to any brand etc which has helped but big chain stores have hindered the honest local pros ability to make a decent living.
		
Click to expand...

AG was the best thing to happen for club golfers, it broke the monopoly of some dodgy Proâ€™s living off their qualification and ripping off members who had no choice in were they shopped.
AG forced a lot of proâ€™s in to the modern world, no longer did they have the captured market they had to buck their ideas up.
My Pro is superb and will beat AGâ€™s price, he has developed his business on Amazon, Ebay, Fbook etc and now has a customer base of tens of thousands.
The trade needs competition and having a high street retailer and the Pro is the perfect mix.
What about the events AG have sponsored? They have poured thousands upon thousands back into the sport. Are you happy to see that go as well ?


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I never said every pga pro has there own shop ? A lot work in driving ranges giving lessons and some are self employed freelance, overall I believe the golf industry would be better off without AG I don't mind chain stores, they provide a service but it is a poorer service, lowest price isn't always best. They provide a service at the expense of the local club pro and squeeze pros up and down the country into struggling to make much of a profit through sales. It's good that most pros are foremost members which means they can get access to any brand etc which has helped but big chain stores have hindered the honest local pros ability to make a decent living.
		
Click to expand...


Not true.

Most professionals are smart enough to be part of "buying groups" like TGI or Foremost. Any professional I have bought from has price matched. 

Sounds as though the service in "England" is a secondary service as I can only say positive things about American Golf staff in both Clydebank and Irvine. They have been very knowledgeable and helpful anytime I have been in and wanting to try or buy.


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Not true.

Most professionals are smart enough to be part of "buying groups" like TGI or Foremost. Any professional I have bought from has price matched.

Sounds as though the service in "England" is a secondary service as I can only say positive things about American Golf staff in both Clydebank and Irvine. They have been very knowledgeable and helpful anytime I have been in and wanting to try or buy.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly these groups have helped them compete, ag staff are mostly salespeople with limited knowledge on golf equipment. I haven't bought from them for a long time now and won't buy again, i encourage people to support the local guys who can offer golfers better service and advice


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

Also I'm not English and used to frequent the stores you mention at least a few times a year and didn't find them all that great in all honesty


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Exactly these groups have helped them compete, ag staff are mostly salespeople with limited knowledge on golf equipment. I haven't bought from them for a long time now and won't buy again, i encourage people to support the local guys who can offer golfers better *service and advice*

Click to expand...

In your opinion... 
AG when fully in action can still offer more choice without waiting for a pro to  order in something for trial, still offers more to the nomadic golfer and infrequent player than a club pro can or does... Limited knowledge or not,  most people these days are far better clued up on what they want to buy thanks to the internet. Of course they're sales people it's a retail shop does a car salesman know as much about the car You drive as the mechanic that repairs it does. No he doesn't but he knows the product well enough to sell it, that is all you need from someone in AG, if you want fitting etc then seek out the relevant type of person. If you want off the shelf easy access golf clubs, apparel or bits and bobs then AG and the like will be a far easier option for many people..  

Not to mention the amount of jobs they provide to people


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 21, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Also I'm not English and used to frequent the stores you mention at least a few times a year and didn't find them all that great in all honesty
		
Click to expand...

My reply wasn't directed at your post in particular re location, that was a generalisation. Personally I think you are being a tad harsh on what AG can/do offer.


----------



## Parmo (Oct 22, 2018)

I take it if AG goes down (I hope not as I have just ordered the wife some new shoes) that Online Golf who hold the same stock will also go?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 22, 2018)

Parmo said:



			I take it if AG goes down (I hope not as I have just ordered the wife some new shoes) that Online Golf who hold the same stock will also go?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you heard, AG has gone down & risen, Phoenix like, again in a Prepack Administration. It now has new owners who will presumably provide it with adequate funds to keep going.


----------



## Parmo (Oct 22, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Haven't you heard, AG has gone down & risen, Phoenix like, again in a Prepack Administration. It now has new owners who will presumably provide it with adequate funds to keep going.
		
Click to expand...

Wow I am behind the times, thanks.  Just getting back into golf after a few years off and AG comes in handy.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2018)

Parmo said:



			Wow I am behind the times, thanks.  Just getting back into golf after a few years off and AG comes in handy.
		
Click to expand...

Thought I hadn't seen you on here for a while..welcome back


----------



## Jensen (Oct 22, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			As fo
as for shaft choices, I'm a pretty experienced golfer and better than 99.5% of amateurs and more than once been told off AG you should go to titleist or tm to get fit because basically we dont have what you need and pretty much we don't know enough about it to answer all your questions
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, have I missed something, as that sounds to me like AG have given you an honest opinion/service.
And like you said it's happened more than once. ðŸ˜‰

Good old AG ðŸ˜œ


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 23, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			As fo
as for shaft choices, I'm a pretty experienced golfer and better than 99.5% of amateurs and more than once been told off AG you should go to titleist or tm to get fit because basically we dont have what you need and pretty much we don't know enough about it to answer all your questions
		
Click to expand...

Do you really expect a high street chain to cater for the top 0.5% of amateurs? 

Iâ€™ve had good and bad experiences in AG, but would be sad to see them go, which thankfully doesnâ€™t look as likely now.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 18, 2018)

I see  AG are massively back amongst the recruitment websites advertising for sales staff and management staff at branches all over UK


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 19, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I see  AG are massively back amongst the recruitment websites advertising for sales staff and management staff at branches all over UK
		
Click to expand...

They also have all their club suppliers back on board.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2018)

Two good news posts


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2018)

Bad new for AG in Inverness next year. Fairways,Inverness golf club and the golf center are opening a shop with a pro at the new Torvean (Kings Course) so AM  really will be the 5th best golf shop in Sneck


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 19, 2018)

Let 'em go under on line customer services don't deserve to be in a job. And I've e-mailed them to tell them so.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 19, 2018)

THe bloke on the phone was good though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Let 'em go under on line customer services don't deserve to be in a job. And I've e-mailed them to tell them so.
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			THe bloke on the phone was good though.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean they can now stay afloat?

One thing that comes across with AG is the inconsistency of its staff, meaning inconsistency of training. That is something they need to concentrate on. 

In some golf centric towns they will not be needed but in plenty of other places they are very welcome. They are certainly welcome up here.


----------



## inc0gnito (Nov 19, 2018)

I wonder how it will effect theScottish Golf show next year. Will they still attend or who will fill the gap


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 19, 2018)

inc0gnito said:



			I wonder how it will effect theScottish Golf show next year. Will they still attend or who will fill the gap
		
Click to expand...

Affordable golf have already been announced as the main retailer of the Scottish golf show. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062298467048001536


----------



## inc0gnito (Nov 19, 2018)

Ah I see. I wonder if theyâ€™ll give out money off vouchers like AG did.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does that mean they can now stay afloat?

One thing that comes across with AG is the inconsistency of its staff, meaning inconsistency of training. That is something they need to concentrate on.

In some golf centric towns they will not be needed but in plenty of other places they are very welcome. They are certainly welcome up here.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are required as a good golf shop is needed but OMG they need to sharpen up their act. They send in mystery shoppers to check on the staff in the shop on a regular basis why don't they check on their online staff in the same way? Agreed with the training thing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2018)

Have you been to the one at High Legh GC? I've passed it a few times on the way to my mum's but never popped in? Is it worth a vist?


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2018)

No, but if your visiting your mum in the warm part of the year and fancy a knock somewhere........


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2018)

I use the one at Hazel Grove. But after Saturdays nightmare journey there due to the "new road link" they've built, (God knows what Monday mornings are now like), I won't be going there again in the near future.


----------



## Smasher (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you been to the one at High Legh GC? I've passed it a few times on the way to my mum's but never popped in? Is it worth a vist?
		
Click to expand...

The shop is ok, not huge but decent variety of stock.
The range is great, well looked after and new balls recently even though the old ones were fine.
It's not worth a trip for the shop alone but the shop and range combined is definitely worth it.


----------

